# ,  / > Elecraft >      Heil Pro Set HC5  Elecraf

## EA8DIG

Heil Pro Set HC5  Icom    Icom.

      Elecraft K3 ?     ?

.

----------

Heil Pro-Set Plus (HC-4  HC-5).  MIC  .      .

73!

----------


## RA0CS

> +8  ...    
>    3


     +8   ProSet HC5?

----------


## RA0CS

> ...  Sven AR 750GM     .


     Sven AR 750GM.  :    .  :Smile:

----------


## RX3M

2 RA0CS
,   HS Proset IC
73!rx3mb

----------


## RX3M

2 RZ3AIA
   .  ,.
73!rx3mb

----------


## RA0CS

> .... 13  ...


 ,     ,  :
1. *m0edx*: "      Elecraft K3?"
2. http://www.qsl.net/*m0edx*/hs.html

----------


## R9LZ

> Elecraft K3 ?


.        .
   .    .

----------


## UY9IL

.       ,         50.       ?

----------

UY9IL

----------

